# Hệ thống Điện > Power >  Máy phát điện perkins

## lenamdna

*HÃNG PERKINS TẠI VIỆT NAM*


MÁY PHÁT ĐIỆN PERKINS
Công ty Hoàng Hà là nhà nhập khẩu phân phối Máy phát điện Perkins-Anh Quốc chính hãng tại Việt Nam, Với dải công suất từ 9KVA đến 2250KVA.

*MÁY PHÁT ĐIỆN ANH QUỐC*
*– Xuất xứ:* Là thương hiệu và xuất xứ Anh Quốc (G7)-Khối có tiêu chuẩn chất lượng cao nhất thế giới hiện nay.
*– Độ bền:* Perkins là sản phẩm có độ bền vật liệu cao, có khả năng chống chịu tốt với điều kiện khắc nghiệt của môi trường
*– Công Nghệ:* Perkins luôn nghiên cứu, Nâng cấp và ứng dụng công nghệ tiên tiến hàng đầu của thế giới.
*– Dịch vụ sau bán:* Perkins hiện có đại diện chính hãng ở Việt Nam. Phụ tùng vật tư thay thế sẵn có. Dịch vụ bảo hành chăm sóc khách hàng Hoàn Hảo

*GIÁ MÁY PHÁT ĐIỆN PERKINS*
Công ty Hoàng Hà là đơn vị trực tiếp nhập khẩu tận gốc tại nhà máy sản xuất chính hãng và bán trực tiếp đến quý khách khàng ==>> Cam kết giá máy phát điện Perkins sẽ cạnh tranh nhất.

DANH SÁCH MÁY PHÁT ĐIỆN PERKINS

Máy phát điện Perkins 9KVA

Máy phát điện Perkins 13KVA

Máy phát điện Perkins 15KVA

Máy phát điện Perkins 20KVA

Máy phát điện Perkins 30KVA

Máy phát điện Perkins 45KVA

Máy phát điện Perkins 60KVA

Máy phát điện Perkins 65KVA

Máy phát điện Perkins 80KVA

Máy phát điện Perkins 90KVA

Máy phát điện Perkins 100KVA

Máy phát điện Perkins 135KVA

Máy phát điện Perkins 150KVA

Máy phát điện Perkins 180KVA

Máy phát điện Perkins 200KVA

Máy phát điện Perkins 230KVA

Máy phát điện Perkins 250KVA

Máy phát điện Perkins 275KVA

Máy phát điện Perkins 300KVA

Máy phát điện Perkins 350KVA

Máy phát điện Perkins 400KVA

Máy phát điện Perkins 450KVA

Máy phát điện Perkins 500KVA

Máy phát điện Perkins 600KVA

Máy phát điện Perkins 650KVA

Máy phát điện Perkins 750KVA

Máy phát điện Perkins 800KVA
 
Máy phát điện Perkins 910KVA

Máy phát điện Perkins 1000KVA

Máy phát điện Perkins 1125KVA

Máy phát điện Perkins 1250KVA

Máy phát điện Perkins 1350KVA

Máy phát điện Perkins 1500KVA

Máy phát điện Perkins 1710KVA

Máy phát điện Perkins 1800KVA

Máy phát điện Perkins 1850KVA

Máy phát điện Perkins 2000KVA

Máy phát điện Perkins 2200KVA

Máy phát điện Perkins 2250KVA

*BẢO HÀNH PERKINS*

Chính sách bảo hành theo tiêu chuẩn của hãng: 12 tháng hoặc 1000 giờ máy chạy tùy theo điều kiện nào đến trước. Hoặc mở rộng theo yêu cầu từng dự án.

*XUẤT XỨ MÁY PHÁT ĐIỆN PERKINS*
Tổ máy phát điện Perkins của công ty Hoàng Hà được nhập khẩu đông bộ từ  Anh Quốc (G7), Châu Âu, Trung Quốc Nguyên Container về Việt Nam. ==>> tùy theo yêu cầu thực tế của dự án chúng tôi sẽ tư vấn cho quý khách sử dụng tổ máy có xuất xứ phù hợp và tối ưu nhất để đáp bảo chất lượng và có giá thấp nhất.

*PHỤ TÙNG PERKINS*
Công ty Hoàng Hà cam kết cung cấp phụ tùng vật tư Perkins chính hãng trọn đời cho tổ máy với giá ưu đãi nhất.

*BẢO DƯỠNG ĐỊNH KỲ MÁY PHÁT ĐIỆN*
Công ty Hoàng Hà cam kết cung cấp dịch vụ bảo trì bảo dưỡng cho máy phát điện Perkins chuyên nghiệp theo tiêu chuẩn của hãng trọn đời tổ máy với giá ưu đãi nhất.

*HỖ TRỢ KỸ THUẬT PERKINS*
Mọi thông tin hỗ trợ kỹ thuật quý khách vui lòng liên hệ Công ty Hoàng Hà để được hỗ trợ 24/7 trên toàn quốc.

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN MÁY VÀ THIẾT BỊ CÔNG NGHIỆP HOÀNG HÀ*
Tel: 024 668 00 666
*Phone & Zalo: 090 468 0707-Mr. Nam*
Email: lenammpd@gmail.com
Sky: lenamdna68
Website: https://hoanghapower.com

----------


## lenamdna

Máy phát điện Perkins - UK

Hoàng Hà - Nhà phân phối máy phát điện Perkins chính hãng tại Việt Nam. Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ để sử dụng hàng chính hãng và báo giá ưu đãi nhất

----------


## lenamdna

Máy phát điện Anh Quốc

Công ty Hoàng Hà nhà phân phân phối máy phát điện Perkins Anh Quốc chính hãng tại Việt Nam. Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ cty Hoàng Hà để được tư vấn và dùng hàng chính hãng chất lượng tốt nhất

----------

